

Show HN: EdgeDial – A Responsive UI Dial - chrisgannon
http://chrisgannon.wordpress.com/2014/03/14/edgedial-a-responsive-ui-dial-and-image-slider-for-edge-animate/

======
chrisgannon
I agree although Adobe refers to this behaviour as 'responsive'. They probably
shouldn't :)

This is project mainly designed with a tablet in mind as it can be used with
touch swipes on both the dial and the panels. I thought it was an interesting
UI approach.

------
RandomMaker
I wouldn't call this "responsive" as the dial becomes very difficult to use at
smaller resolutions.

Have you considered reducing the size of the inner circle at those lower
resolutions and increasing the icon sizes?

